# Callie and my daughter



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Callie is the only one that would join my daughter in the pool. I don't know if you can tell but she really liked it. She LOVES the water.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

wonderful photos


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

She looks like she loves it x


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Thank you guys!  

BTW, do you see that lattice behind my daughter? That is around the bottom of our deck to keep the dogs from going under there. This morning Callie got in there :shock: and I have no idea how! I had to get my husband to take a piece off and go under there and get her. That baby chi gets into more trouble.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

oh dear!!naughty little puppy.. bless her , sounds like tyson he gets everywhere he shouldn't!!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Two beautiful girls enjoying the pool !


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I love that second picture! Your daughter is beautiful! :wink:


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Uh oh Jayne, you have a naughty little guy too huh? They can be such a handful sometimes.  

Thank you Nabi and Kari! Kari I think the pic of the two of them is sweet too.


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Darling pictures of your Chi and daughter together!! What a great smile  

sandra
www.chloescutomharness.com


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

aww great piccys!!!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

yeah you can tell callie loves the water  , you have a very cute daughter !! you are truly blessed :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Thank you all. You know I'm pretty proud of my chi babies and now you know I'm proud of my daughter too. :wink: She's a good little girl.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Your daughter is beautiful and Callie is such a character! Please post more pics! :lol:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

callie seems like a handful lol!!! your daughter is just adorable!!!!!!


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

Your daughter is very pretty! That 2nd picture is definately worth framing :wink:


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Yes! Callie is such a character and a handful!  This morning my husband took them out for their morning walk (they can't be unsupervised even though our backyard is fenced in) and Callie stuck just her head thru 1 of the openings in the lattice. :shock: :roll:  It was stuck there for a second but my husband was able to get it out without hurting her. Never a dull moment with that girl. :wink: 

Thank you for the nice comments! :wave:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

you have 2 beautiful girls there...


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Delightful pics. Your daughter and Callie are both beautiful. :lol:


----------



## Chico's Mama (May 22, 2005)

that is so cute they way callie goes right in the pool with your daughter. beautiful pics!


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Those pictures are priceless!!!


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

Great pic of your daughter and Callie. What a beautiful pair.

Leslie


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

I love that second picture. It looks like both callie and your daughter are having fun!!! SO CUTE!


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

I too love the second picture! They look like they're having a blast!


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Thanks so much guys! :wave:


----------



## 8batch (Mar 11, 2005)

Those are great pictures. I do a fence inspection every month to make sure my bigger dogs haven't make a chi hole.

They can get into alot of trouble. :evil2:


----------

